# Fatca France 2016?



## fsb025 (Apr 7, 2015)

La banque postale (France) sent out letters to US persons to fill their W8 or W9 by June 2016. I though that it was in 2015.
When will la banque postale send the info to la banque de france : 2015 or 2016?
thanks


----------



## ForeignBody (Oct 20, 2011)

fsb025 said:


> La banque postale (France) sent out letters to US persons to fill their W8 or W9 by June 2016. I though that it was in 2015.
> When will la banque postale send the info to la banque de france : 2015 or 2016?
> thanks


Why does it matter? That is the bank's issue. As long as you complete FBAR's and Form 8938 , as applicable, your are compliant.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, given how things move here in France, even if you were to provide a W9 or W8BEN by the end of June 2015, I seriously doubt they'd be able to provide the appropriate information to the IRS by June, 2015. And actually, the FATCA information from the banks is only due by the end of the calendar year anyhow. So Dec. 31, 2015 at best.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

